
The U.S. Government’s Privacy Watchdog Is Basically Dead, Emails Reveal - remx
https://theintercept.com/2017/03/03/the-governments-privacy-watchdog-is-basically-dead-emails-reveal/
======
ncr100
Unrelated and on same site, downvote as it's unrelated: [The SEAL raid] "left
10 children under the age of 13 dead"
[https://theintercept.com/2017/03/09/women-and-children-in-
ye...](https://theintercept.com/2017/03/09/women-and-children-in-yemeni-
village-recall-horror-of-trumps-highly-successful-seal-raid/) !

Couldn't drones fly in instead, snip the cords off the PCs, and drag the
machines out again? Build this tech sometime soon please?

------
pottersbasilisk
Another Obama legacy, Trump will continue.

